#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  SEBASTIAN. An animated short film about male initiation.

## Шавырин

Мультфильм о маленьком мальчике, путешествующем на велосипеде сквозь сказочное отражение серой действительности. На создание мультфильма автора вдохновила теория базовых перинатальных матриц Станислава Грофа.

----------

Ануруддха (08.10.2015)

----------

